# Tank full of Algae



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Brown algae, okay... I know what it is, and inorder to kill it you must turn on the light brighter. But even when I do, it seems to still be there. I'm a noob, so I don't know how many watts their are.... Is there any other non-chemical alternative for that. It's like all over the glass, and it's really annoying. Or is that like normal, and you just have to deal with it? I also have a bunch of hair-like algae. But I think that's from direct sunlight, because the tank is under the window. Plus, there seems to be blueish, green algae growing under the sand gravel.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Start by telling us what size the tank is, what lights you use, what substrate, how fully planted it is, what CO2 method if any you use, what fertilization schedule you are following, how long the tank has been set up, ....oh...and your astrology sign?


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, the tank is 40gal, the light is kind of purpleish, there are small rock gravels at the bottom, then i recently added sand on top of it. It's not really planted but probably one forths to a little under half the tank are covered with plants. And thats it, no co2 or anything. 20% water change every Saturday. I don't know any of those pH or whatever, because I have no test kits. The water temp is 76 F. Have like 20 fishes, tetras. Turn on the light for like 12hrs. I don't know why you need my sign but I was born on 2/12/91, aquatical, is it? I'm don't know my signs.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, I was born one day later than you, but 55 years earlier, and I am able to grow both plants and algae, so there is hope for you!!!

Many newly set up tanks get brown algae (diatom algae) for awhile, until the tank gets settled down, the fertilizing is stable, etc. So, the brown stuff may soon leave you alone.

The problem is that "kind of purpleish" isn't enough information. Tip the canopy over, look at the bulb or bulbs. Almost all of them have the wattage marked on them. The light may be fluorescent tube or tubes - long bulbs with sockets at each end, or incandescent - screws into a fixture at one end, or some form of compact fluorescent - long thin tube with connection at one end only. So, find out what the watt rating of the bulb or bulbs is and what kind they are. With that we can figure out what else you need. Without it, it is very hard to do.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I was born 2/12/75!!!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, the tank has been set up for half a year now, and its still considered new?

I have two fluorescent tubes, and it says 20watt on it.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1) Upgrade your lighting to 65-80 watts with plant bulbs (5500k-6500k).

2) Add a lot of fast growing plants like Hornwort, Anacharis etc.

3) Add a variety of algae eaters (size appropriate)

4) Start adding small amounts of ferts (micro/macro) and Seachem Excel (carbon source). Keep nitrates at 10ppm & phosphates at 1ppm.

5) Keep as much algae removed by hand as possible as needed.

6) Put lights on a timer for a period of 10 hours daily.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I Can't Afford It. =(


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Is it the lights you can't afford, the plants, the ferts?... Is there any amount you can budget_?...It dosen't have to be that expensive for a low tech setup.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

247Plants said:


> I was born 2/12/75!!!


It just follows that Aquarians would be good at aquariums.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can probably grow anubias, ferns, some vals and crypts, using the 1 watt per gallon that you have. If you decide to do this, start reading up on natural aquariums, and follow that route. It can be much cheaper, less demanding, and just as satisfying to do so.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't think my dad would allow me to buy new lights. It's not like I can't afford it but I just said that because I don't think my dad would give me the permisson. He's already complaining that I have too much light on. He even said that's the reason why there are so many algae.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, they say "father knows best". However, in this case, father may be thinking of an aquarium with high light and inadequate fertilization. Why don't you do some reading in "el Natural" forum here?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh ok its a dad thing :-k ... 1 wpg is somewhat doable. I would at least replace the bulbs you have with plant bulbs (5500k-10000k). Make sure to keep the lights on for only 10 hours daily.Then I would add a lot of Hornwort to help soak up extra nutrients that the algae is feeding on. Add some algae eaters. Get some Seachem Excel and add as directed. If you do these things it will help. Also blocking the direct sunlight from hitting the tank will reduce the algae. 

What causes algae is an unbalanced tank, just not lighting alone.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys. Your AWESOME!


----------

